# Speaker Replacement?



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm probably going to replace the speakers at some point.

Since I'm lazy, I'd like to swap only the speakers themselves (even though I'll already have an aftermarket HU, I don't want to run new wires for the speakers).

I understand there are speakers in the doors, behind the doors in the rear, and on the rear shelf (all 6.5's). The rear shelf as I understand are driven by the Amp and are "technically" Sub-Woofers. Are there 2 more speakers I don't know about (the service manual lists 8 different speaker connectors). Does anyone know if they make a wiring harness adapter for plug and plag use of coaxial speakers (if not I'll fabricate something), and finally can I swap the 6 speakers I know for standard 6.5's or should I leave the "Sub-woofers" alone?


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

There are 2 small tweeters on the front dash! Leave the rear speaks, those things pound just as good as any after market ones will, get some new speakers on the front doors and maybe the tweeters I mentioned at the top! you wont notice a difference if you replace the other ones.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The GTO is a "10" speaker system. The speakers in the door and tweeters in the dash are components. There are two way speakers behind the front seats. Then you have the sub woofers. I kept my stock HU when I replaced my speakers I just cut off the terminals and sodered the wires to the speakers. For the subwoofers, I don't think the stock amp could push aftermarket speakers that good. I wired in my own aftermarket amp and thew in some Kicker 6.5" subs back there.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I see,

So I'd be able to replace the tweeters with aftermarket ones, and then buy 4 two-way speakers (door and rear floor), and leave the subs alone?

Are there 4 speakers in the front doors (two each) the rears, the subs, and the tweets? (to get 10)?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I see,
> 
> So I'd be able to replace the tweeters with aftermarket ones, and then buy 4 two-way speakers (door and rear floor), and leave the subs alone?
> 
> Are there 4 speakers in the front doors (two each) the rears, the subs, and the tweets? (to get 10)?


Its best to replace the door speakers with components but that requires some wireing and removing of panels. So you can just go with some coaxles in the door and the rear. GM counted the speakers behind the seats as two seperate speakers when they were only just a two way speaker.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

I say put components back in. You will be able to tweek it (mids and highs) if you want to later on. The crossovers that come with most aftermarket brands today are really good. How good of speakers do you want?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't want too much better, Im just not happy with the sound, and I don't know why.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What are you lacking? HI's or the lows?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> What are you lacking? HI's or the lows?


I'm thinking HI's, since I'm happy with the bass. It just seems like the speakers lack oomph. I have to turn the volume over half up (on the stock system) to hear the speakers at a decent volume (and by decent I mean hear anything at all with the windows down driving at 40 MPH. I'm hoping it's slightly fixed with the aftermarket HU, but I doubt it. The aftermarket HU goes in Saturday.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I'm thinking HI's, since I'm happy with the bass. It just seems like the speakers lack oomph. I have to turn the volume over half up (on the stock system) to hear the speakers at a decent volume (and by decent I mean hear anything at all with the windows down driving at 40 MPH. I'm hoping it's slightly fixed with the aftermarket HU, but I doubt it. The aftermarket HU goes in Saturday.


I was thinking that you allready had the aftermarket HU installed allready. A aftermarket HU will make the stock speakers sound a lot better. The stock unit most likly has the distortion limiter on.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> I was thinking that you allready had the aftermarket HU installed allready. A aftermarket HU will make the stock speakers sound a lot better. The stock unit most likly has the distortion limiter on.


Lets hope so!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

When i had the stock HU, i had the same exact problem. It just wouldnt get loud enough. But after I installed the new HU, the speakers sounded like night and day! And then I changed the speakers out for infinity kapa perfect's, and now it sounds amazing. Definitely worth it. Also bc i work for Best Buy, i get an INSANE discount on car accessories =))


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> When i had the stock HU, i had the same exact problem. It just wouldnt get loud enough. But after I installed the new HU, the speakers sounded like night and day! And then I changed the speakers out for infinity kapa perfect's, and now it sounds amazing. Definitely worth it. Also bc i work for Best Buy, i get an INSANE discount on car accessories =))


I used to work at Best Buy, and yes I know you get sick discounts (50-70% off!!)

But it's good to know that changing out the HU should solve the bulk of my issues.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I used to work at Best Buy, and yes I know you get sick discounts (50-70% off!!)
> 
> But it's good to know that changing out the HU should solve the bulk of my issues.


Yup then you would definitely know lol Yea the HU will make a huge difference. Well it did in mine. It also depends what you want. Some of the Double Din radios offer better RMS Wattage and Peak Wattage. It all depends what you want though, as the double dins can be very expensive. Best of luck to you though :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> Yup then you would definitely know lol Yea the HU will make a huge difference. Well it did in mine. It also depends what you want. Some of the Double Din radios offer better RMS Wattage and Peak Wattage. It all depends what you want though, as the double dins can be very expensive. Best of luck to you though :cheers


The hell with Best Buy, they quit giving military discounts, non patriotic, cheap bastards, J/K.

Some of the good double din HU's have cross-over adjustments so you can fine tune the outputs. I heard the differance it make to change the stock HU with stock speakers and it is nite and day.

When I'm done with all the performance mods, I'm looking at getting a aftermarket HU. I've allready got the pre-amp wire ran to my amp.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Night and Day with the new HU. Speakers sound much much better! No need to do any upgrades I think.

Now if only I could get the Parking Switch on my HU to work! (Right now it's grounded)


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I told you. The HU makes such a difference


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Common practice is to ground it w/o connecting it to the parking brake.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I figured, but I really wish I could tell the unit to STFU with it's "warning message" about the park brake being incorrectly attached.

At least with it grounded the functions work right.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I figured, but I really wish I could tell the unit to STFU with it's *"warning message" about the park brake being incorrectly attached.*
> At least with it grounded the functions work right.


Wow, thats a new one on me. Well atleast you don't have the one with the gyro, they don't have the grounding wire, they shut off when you start moving.


----------

